# Strangest thing you've caught ?



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

I saw this posted at SOL and thought it was neat. What is the strangest thing you've cought while fishing ? Mine is for sure the Inshore Lizzard Fish that you guys helped me identify.Sam has cought a new condition fishing rod and pole. We have also caught Gulls,ducks and many snapping turtles.


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

This is easy for me. Last year at the Choptank bridge I caught a hagfish. It was an ugly little sucker about 10 inches long and had barbles like a catfish. It took me awhile to ID it but I saw a pic of one caught by a Choptank headboat on the DNR homepage. Seems they migrate from the ocean but noone knows why.


----------



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

Spider crabs are strange, sea robins, but i've cought everything and most were stationary objects like piers.cables,bridges ect. Once i cought a buzz


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Shoreline, that was THE answer my friend !


----------



## DEJ (Dec 6, 2000)

Got a 32lb paddlefish once out of the Neosho River in Kansas during their snagging season.
Since moving east I was surprised to hook some starfish. Spider crabs and toadfish probably rate as the ugliest catches I've made, though there was a swimmer down in the S. Carolina surf I got that would be a close third.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Well, other than the plethora of fish that shouldn't have been where they were when I caught them, I have one wierd little creature that is still unidentified. I was fishing the Point on the OBX a few years back and brought up something that looked like a long eel shaped jelly fish. Upon further inspection, I saw two little beady eyes and a digestive system in this clear eel like animal about 8 inches long. It was like a clear eel, but it was more blade shaped, looked through quite a few things, and couldn't id it, any guesses out there? I'm thinking maybe a juvenile shrimp eel or worm eel. 

Tight lines, and warm weather, 

Salty


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Salty: Sounds like a juvenile cutlassfish, maybe one of the deep-water species.

I can't really recall anything too weird that I caught--the standard assortment of lizardfish, stargazers, etc. I've always wanted to be one of those lucky guys who hooks a sailfish on a king rig...


----------



## Scales (Aug 25, 2000)

The strangest fiah I ever caught would be a stargazer. Ling cod are also strange fish. They have head that looks like a fish and a tail that looks like an eels and they are slimy like an eel. The have two long skinny fins that remind me of catfish wiskers.


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

Hey Scales thats what I caught bu the DNR said it has some kind of saltwater hagfish.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

actually, Russ and Scales, it's a hake. They tend to be around in the colder water months, but are sometimes encountered at different times of the year. I was told recently that you can target them in the ocean and lower bay at this time of the year. Clams are supposed to be the ticket. They don't get much bigger than 16 or 18 inches, I believe. And, they are good to eat--first hand knowledge.

As far as the strangest things I've caught, there are far too many to list. But an atlantic moonfish while pompano fishing one year in august in Hatteras is one. Also, caught a banded drum on the south beach of hatteras this past september.


----------



## gypsyroo (Jan 19, 2001)

Hmmmmm, I've caught a few weird things.

Half of a canoe.
Parachute w/ flare(Army flare used for light at night)
Numerous trees
Channel Marker
Dead fish hooked in the mouth.
Seagull(released unharmed)


------------------
Jim
Newburg, MD
Potomac River Home Page


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

Your right Dave I forgot the name and thought it was a hagfish but now that you mentioned it I remembered. Good eatin huh, too slimey for me!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

pretty slimey indeed! We just had to try it after catching a few. It was at least 8-10 years ago. But, decent, kinda like weakfish....


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

Sorry Doc I thought it was Dave that said that, it won't happen again!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'm Dave too, so I thought you were talking to me anyway...


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

LOL Ill remeber that.


----------



## JamesTackle (Jan 20, 2001)

I'll have to go with a trumpet fish while drifting a reef off Jupiter, Fl. 4 feet long and 4 inches around <laugh> I've seen them a lot when diving...never caught one til that day!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well look who showed up









How's the rod coming?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

do we all get "pierandsurf.com" discounts???


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

James Tackle, what kind of price you got on a
ABU Garcia anti-backlash baitcasting reel? Ambassador 6000?

Hey everybody else, what you think of the Mitchell Epic E200 for $32.66 at this link: <http://www.ffo-tackle.com/detail.cfm?PassProdId=565>

Would it work for my 12' ugly stick rod? What about the Ambassadeur 6000C at the same site for $46.63? Good prices! 

See, I'm challenging James Tackle to give me a good price by showing some good prices (I'm doing the research at least...)


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Well, don't I look stupid! The link didn't work.
http://www.ffo-tackle.com/detail.cfm?PassProdId=565 

you look it up...

<A HREF=http://www.ffo-tackle.com/detail.cfm?PassProdId=565>


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

YOu definitely want to go with the Abu. No doubt about it!


----------



## JamesTackle (Jan 20, 2001)

Husky- that's ag reat price on that reel, and it would be in your best interest to purchase one from them if you need an ambassadeur 6000C. Wholesale on that reel is $51.95. I would sell it for $57. The 6500CSM Mag would cost you $108. I sell any reel like that for $5 over my cost (which I think is pretty fair). There are some things I can save you a huge bundle on...and others I can't do anything on. Abu's are a great example: Back about 10 or so years ago, the market made quite a change. Large companies like Offshore Mangler, Cabelas, WalMart, etc. started to power buy rods, reels, etc. and blow them out real cheap. They crashed the reel market (great for the anglers) and parts of the rod market (with so many different brands... they didn't do too much damage). Abu Garcia is one company where to this day, they sell in quantity to the big retailers and do so straight from the factory.... and sell them cheap. There's not much I can do on an Abu. On the other side of the street, companies like Penn, Shimano and Daiwa will not sell direct, and everything the large retailers buy must go through a distributor...no different than what I have to do. I can save money for you on them. Reels are nothing like rods, though. The average reel has a 15% markup on it. Rods are a whole different game. Let's just say it's considerably more than 15%. 
There's no need to "challenge" my prices... just EMAIL me for a price on anything and I will get right back to you as soon as I can. If I can save you a few dollars... I'd be more than glad to help. If I can't... I can't and we'll try again next time! I always put my best price forward the first time you ask.
I'm the fishermans friend... IF I CAN'T HELP YA.....I SURE WON'T HURT YA!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I hope you took my comments in jest. I'm a smart-ass. It is a great price--I'm gonna get one I think. I also appreciate your willingness to give us a good price on things. I am sure everyone else is as well. I know I would generally rather give my money to someone I know-even if just through a website or a friend (Andy) then give it to someone I don't know. I think I'm gonna buy one of those reels--but I should be buying a new rod or rod and reel combo (spinning this time) hopefully this spring. I'll have to talk to you then....
and welcome to the site.


----------

